# The New York Institute of Photography?



## phild2k (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi all,

I was just wondering if anyone had any experiences or feedback on the standard of courses/teaching offered by this institute. I see they have accreditation from the DETC and the NYSED.

Photography Courses - New York Institute of Photography

Is there a better or more reputable distance learning institute?

Thanks,
Phil


----------



## tirediron (Dec 16, 2014)

U of You? (University of YouTube)  I don't have any experience with them first hand, but I have heard enough comments about VERY high-prized mediocre instruction to make me suspicious.


----------



## Shelby B (Jan 11, 2015)

I did some courses on improve photography and that was tremendous help!


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 12, 2015)

They have been around for a good long while, so they must be doing something right.  But I don't recall anyone saying that they had finished everything they started/paid for.  

The thing about distance learning of this type, is that it requires you to be very self motivated.  

I think that most people would benefit much more from an actual in-person class.


----------



## dennybeall (Jan 12, 2015)

If you talk to educators one of the things often mentioned is that different people learn in different ways. Some learn best with lecture, some with reading, some with visual, etc.
This school has a good rep for a remote learning institution but if you're a primarily lecture learner then NO, it's not good for you.
As for youtube, I've looked at hundreds of Photoshop and photographic videos over the years and some have been very useful and some have been worthless. Always an interesting way to kill a few minutes though.


----------



## ThroughTheIris (Feb 6, 2015)

All I know is if you show interest in their program (give them your phone number or address) they will hounddddd you to try to convince you to enroll....


----------



## KmH (Feb 6, 2015)

There is quite a bit of research that demonstrates that the theory of 'learning styles' that was introduced back in the 1970's is not valid.


> Learning styles - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> Although there is ample evidence that _individuals express preferences for how they prefer to receive information_, few studies have found any validity in using learning styles in education.



But, people latch onto using the theory of leaning styles as an excuse to avoid doing the work it actually takes to learn.


----------



## that1guy (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm actually enrolled in it. The course materials are informative sometimes repetitive. I will say I learned a decent bit of new techniques, they did explain a lot of questions I had deep down inside that I was to lazy to ask or search for. some one mentioned you have to be self motivated to complete the course, that is an entirely  accurate statement. I am actually on my last unit, and I honestly think I could have saved a few hundred dollars by just sticking to YouTube or this forum. However you do get an instructor (all have pretty substantial photog backgrounds) who will pretty much give you one on one reviews of the images you submit and they do make sense and it does help out when you do actual photo shoots. as opposed to this forums "everyone has there own opinion" of what they would have done. Me personally I enjoyed the course it did help me a lot and once I get my "accredited" certificate it will justify why I can charge a significant amount of money per photo shoot. 

All up to you tho, most of the students actually get really good jobs as photos after they complete the course


----------

